
AirBNB could get a €12,5 Millions fine in Paris - maeln
https://www.capital.fr/economie-politique/la-mairie-de-paris-assigne-aibnb-en-justice-et-reclame-une-amende-record-1326989?amp&__twitter_impression=true
======
maeln
Summary in English (didn't find any english article yet):

AirBNB failed to properly register many housing as short term renting in Paris
and may have over rented some housing (over the limit of 120 days/year by
law).

Due to this, AirBNB might have to pay a fine for each housing that was
concerned which might lead to a 12,5 millions euro fine.

The Mayor is concerned that AirBNB will slowly make normal renting more
difficult in Paris. A city where the housing market is already very tense.

